# Gold Diamond or Peru Black Rhom?



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

I bought this piranha as a 1 incher peru blk rhom back in march 06. 
he doesn't look like my other black rhoms i purchase at the same time. first of all, he's 4x bigger then the others, then he has a gold tint on the body which looks identical to my 4.5 gold diamond rhom, but i'm not sure. does any body know?
View attachment 111242

picture with no flash
View attachment 111243

picture with flash


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful rhom you've got there..... Sorry, but I'm not sure what kind it is. =/


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What a beautiful rhom! You've got some awesome growth on him since you just got him as a 1 incher in March of this year. He definitely does resemble a gold diamond rhom and not a black rhom. I like golds better anyway...
~Taylor~


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Rhom


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

everyone elses guess is as good as yours... its def a rhom tho and a nice one!


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

nice rhom u got there


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice gdr (mine for comparison)








View attachment 111304


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

IMO its a gdr. it was red and gold also....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is a rhom...plain and simple. Im sure when Pedro imported them he was told where it was collected and I am also sure there are a few different variants of rhoms in Peru...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice specimen!!!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

here's more pictures of the little bastard..
View attachment 111484

View attachment 111483


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice looking rhom.


----------

